# Great Train Show Anaheim and Del Mar 2015 info



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI Great Train Show has posted a date for the Anaheim show, so it looks like its a go. 


1/10-11/15 show date


http://www.greattrainexpo.com/schedule.html


Just noticed Del Mar, Ca is back, but in February, 2/14-15/15

All scale shows but usually have a good LS turnout of vendors


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Reminder the GTS in Anaheim is THIS WEEKEND, already started packing stuff for the show, will be in the same spot as last year, hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there at least on Saturday, see you there Victor!

Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Vic and Greg,
I'm planning on being there Saturday morning. 

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It will be good to see you Tommy!

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Stop by and say hi Tommy, check out the Micro layouts I'm bringing for Saturday. 

See ya Saturday Greg:-D


----------

